# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Krijimet letrare në forumin shqiptar

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Hapa këtë temë që çdonjeri prej nesh të shpreh mendimin e tij mbi krijimet letrare që plasohen në Foruminshqiptar. 

1. Çfarë mendoni për to?
2. I lexoni shpesh?
3. Cili mendoni se është krijimi më i mirë letrar?
4. A merrni pjesë apo vetëm lexoni?
5. Cili është mesazhi juaj për krijuesit?

Ju flm për mendimet. 
ASD

----------


## Nuska

Krijimet letrare jane kryevepra te gjitha... Ne rradhe te pare, urime dhe per guximin  anetar-letrareve qe i postojne ne forum. Mua gjithmon me kan pelqyer... Vetem i lexoj, nuk marr dot pjese dhe te dua. S'krijoj dot (difekt e quaj une )... Mesazh krijueseve? Pse kane krijuesit nevoje per mesazhe? Vetem ju dergoj respektin tim dhe falenderime.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ai forum ka shume lexues e shkrues, po ketu nuk na lajmerohen. U bete per mall, u bete..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ka aq shumë materiale atje saqë një lexuesi mos t'i dali koha për t'ju përgjigjur pyetjeve të tua ASD  :ngerdheshje: ... (thënë me shaka)

1. Mendoj se është mirë në rradhë të parë që shkruesi merr mundimin që të ndaj ndjenjat e tij/saj me ne të tjerët. Nga ana e përgjithshme më vjen mirë që mund të gjej kaq shumë materiale në gjuhën shqipe, pasi ku jetoj s'e dëgjoj shqipen.

2. Në mëndje kam anëtarë të veçantë të cilët i lexoj fill pasí i postojnë krijmet "e freskëta" në atë forum, pasi shkrimet që krijojnë dhe që ndajnë me ne aty kanë një orbitë ndjenjash shumë të përfërt me orbitën time  :buzeqeshje:  

3. Shkrim të veçant s'po di të referoj, por një anëtare të cilës ja pëlqej shumë shkrimet - *Dita*. Anëtarë të tjerë që shkruajnë shkrime të cilat i lexoj me qjef janë në rend alfabetik më posht  :ngerdheshje:  

Agim Doçi
AsgjëSikurDielli
DD
Fiori
Kulla
Shiu

Në forumin e letërsisë lexoj edhe shkrime të anëtarve të tjerë sigurisht, por më të sipërmit i lexoj me përparësí.

4. Marrë pjesë me krijime të mijat në atë forum. 

5. *Mesazhi im:* Më vjen shumë mirë që gjej shkrime në forum, të ndara mes nesh nga anëtarë që ndodhen anembanë botës. Me anë të këtyre krijimeve unë kam pasuar edhe fjalorin tim të shqipes, por edhe zhvilluar edhe aftësinë time të të shprehurit në shqip. Të vazhdojmë kështu duke ndarë krijimet tona edhe në të ardhmen, se më shumëse na bën neve mirë, është edhe një pasuri për letërsinë tonë shqiptarë! Mos u çuditni, nga këto krijime jo mund të ketë, por ka dhe do të ketë krijime me vlera botërore. 

Sinqerisht,
Drini.

----------


## Shiu

Forumi i Letersise eshte kendi im i preferuar i Forumit Shqiptar. Kur jam futur heren e pare, jam befasuar per te mire me nivelin e shkrimeve te disa forumisteve. Sinqerisht, nuk do te prisja ne nje forum te lexoj aq shkrime te nje niveli te larte artistik, ngaqe si shfrytezues i rregullt i Internetit rralle mund te hasja ne ndonje faqe shqiptare kaq te begatshme.

Jane mjaft autore, shkrimet e te cileve me kenaqesi te vecante i lexoj dhe mezi pres te postojne dic te re. Vertet ka shkrime qe meritojne te publikohen edhe neper revistat letrare me prestigjoze, apo qe vlejne te botohen si libra te vecante. 

Ajo qe me gezon me se shumti eshte paraqitja e vazhdueshme e emrave te rinj ne forumin e letersise. Pra, forumi ne njefare menyre po krijon letrare te rinj duke u ofruar hapesire per ta shprehur talentin e tyre. 

Kjo menyre e publikimit te krijimeve letrare eshte gjithsesi me e pershatshme per te gjithe ata qe nuk kane mundesi te botojne libra, ndersa u nevojitet  nje stimulim per ta vazhduar krijimtarine letrare, doemos ndonjehere edhe duke lexuar kritika.

Ky ambient me ka stimuluar qe edhe vete te postoj ndonje poezi kohe pas kohe. Komentet e vizitoreve jane gjithsesi nje nxitje per te vazhduar.

Do t'i lusja forumistet qe te jene sa me aktive ne Forumin e Letersise dhe te mos ngurrojne t'i postojne shkrimet e tyre. Natyrisht qe ne fillim ekziston njefare pasigurie, por kjo tejkalohet me perkushtim. 

Besoj se forumi ofron kenaqesi si per lexuesit, ashtu edhe per krijuesit.

----------


## Fiori

Studenti, une vazhdimisht kam postuar poezi qe jane derguar ne adresen time. Kam pak kohe qe nuk kam hyre ne forum dhe nuk e di mire per cfare grup me poezi behet fjale me siper. Megjithate duke qene se je i regjistruar ti fare mire mund ti postosh vete poezite e tua, asnjeri nuk ka vene kufi per gjera te tilla. 


Ne lidhje me temen tani per tani nuk kam ndonje koment specifik.



Pershendetje te gjitheve!

----------


## Fiori

Studenti me vjen me te vertete keq!

Duhet te kesh parasysh se zakonisht me vijne shume kerkesa te tilla ne dite dhe asnjehere nuk dua ti le pas dore disa dhe te tjereve tu jap prioritet. Ndoshta ka ndodhur qe mesazhin tend ta kem fshire pa dashur, ose thjesht nuk me kane ardhur ne adrese. Para nje jave shtova disa poezi tek shkrimtaret shqiptare (do ishte mire te kontrolloje dhe atje). 

Megjithate nq se nuk e ke bezdi te mi dergosh edhe nje here te perbledhura per te ti hedhur tek Shkrimtaret e Forumit _(ose mjafton te hapesh nje teme me krijimet e tua tek Letersia Shqiptare dhe une do e kaloj tek Shkrimtaret e Forumi, pasi kerkova tema te tuat atje dhe nuk gjeta ndonje)_.

Gjithashtu dhe tek Albasoul mund ti hedhesh vete shkrimet, nuk pulbikohen direkt por me nje vonese 1ore - 1 dite. Kjo per te shmangur gabime teknike nga ana e derguesve.

Pershendetje!

----------


## kajsia

Ej po duket sikur ke te besh me poete te vertete.Krijimet jane me te vertete te bukura.Duket sikur ketu eshte mbledhur ajka.Vazhdoni keshtu.
kajsia

----------


## kolombi

Me te vertete krijemet jane interesante.Tek personat qe ka permendur Drini do shtoja nje nga me te miret SOKOLIN,kush ka sy le ti lexoje e kush ka mend le ti kuptoje krijimet e tij.
Pershendetje dhe krijimtari te mbare te gjitheve.

----------


## Julius

Vleresoj shume krijimet e gjithsecilit prej atyre qe kane shkruar krijimet e tyre ne forumin e letersise mua ne vecanti me pelqejne shume krijimet e Sokolit dhe disa nga krijimet e Nitroshit.

----------


## Benni

kisha kohe pa klikuar ne forum....
se ku dreqin u ngaterrova neper labirintet e tij dhe rrashe ne kete faqe:

Pranë oxhakut rri Hasani,...

me pelqeu qylymi qe po tjerrin ata djem e vajza artista....

teper zbavitese!!!

----------


## ALBA

Edhe une mar pjese regullisht ne forumin e letersise ,dhe i lexoj me vemendje,sidomos ato poezi qe krijohen me stilin e Homerit te shqiptareveGjergj Fishta .Dhe me kete stil shkruajn shume ne ate forum,por ai qe me ka bere pershtypje me shume eshte Zoti AGIM DOCI i  cili na nderon me poezit e tija fishtjan .Por nuk dua te vecoj dhe shume e shume te tjere te cilet kan dhen nje kontribut mjaft te madh ne kete forum me krijimet e poezis moderne te  tyre fantastike, qe eshte per tju a pasur zili .Keta jane si me poshte vijon:
Dita
Sokoli
DD
Kulla
ASD
Shiu
Dikefajtore
Vjosa
Nitroshi
Loti i shpirtit
Fiori
Macja Blu
Heret a Vone
Dreri
Elna Durres
lum lumi
e shume e shume te tjere ,e vecas cilesoj  parodistin ,humoristin ,politikanin demokrat Zotin Brari,gjithashtu 
 Mi Caraconin ,vajza me humoriste e forumit te cilet me humorin e tyre fantastik i kenaqin antaret e ketij forumi e vecanerisht mua .lol 


Ju pershendes te gjitheve ju qe keni shkruar ne forumin e letersis , dhe ju uroj suksese ne jete ,kudo qe te jeni ne  bote.

Me respekt Alba

----------

